
Compiling and Using OpenCV on Android from C++ Without OpenCVManager (2018) - app4soft
https://www.sisik.eu/blog/android/ndk/opencv-without-java
======
app4soft
Thanks to user who mentioned this article in related _OpenNoteScanner_ app
issue thread.[0]

[0]
[https://github.com/ctodobom/OpenNoteScanner/issues/171](https://github.com/ctodobom/OpenNoteScanner/issues/171)

